# Avviare azureus come daemon [risdolto]

## djinnZ

Visto che mi farebbe comodo lasciare attivo il torrent e vorrei comunque poterlo controllare via interfaccia web ho installato, senza problemi, net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.0-r3 (il pacchetto ufficiale gentoo) ed ho provato ad avviarlo come daemon, ovviamente niente da fare, nessuna possibilità di modificare l'opzione --ui da linea di comando.

Qualcuno ha idea di come si usa quella specie di script (non sono un grande amante delle mofiche manuali), se è made in gentoo o meno etc.?

(non vorrei aprire un bug per farmi mandare a ... con l'arietta che tira ultimamente)

----------

## t-storm

Come daemon significa senza interfaccia grafica? Hai provato a cambiare l'opzione UI in  ${HOME}/.azureus/gentoo.config?

----------

## Kernel78

Se ti interessa poter controllare i torrent da remoto e non sei particolarmente legato a azureus ti posso consigliare:

rtorren da linea di comando (ottimo in una sessione di screen a cui collegarsi con ssh)

ktorrent controllabile anche tramite interfaccia web (ed è anche gestibile da terminale anche se è un po' scomodo)

rtorrent ha la comodità che puoi variare con estrema semplicità la velocità massima di upload e download in modo da poter rallentare i torrent se devi navigare o usare la rete in altro modo ma non ha (o meglio io non l'ho proprio trovata) la possibilità di schedulare tali velocità ed è questo il motivo per cui sono passato a ktorrent; puoi programmare durante tutta la settimana con granularità oraria quale sia la velocità massima di upload e download tra 4 che ti imposti.

In questo modo di notte vanno al massimo e quando sono in ufficio rallentano per permettere a mia moglie di navigare tranquillamente, fino a rallentare molto quando a casa ci sono io e uso la rete per altre cose.

----------

## djinnZ

Cambiare l'opzione in gentoo.config è proprio quello che volevo evitare (preferirei poter agire da linea di comando), ma non ho capito se lo script (a cominciare dall'asinata di quell'"echo > /dev/stderr") è opera del team di azureus, solo modificato da un devel gentoo o del tutto gentoo originale.

Tanto per capire a chi postare le modifiche e come.

ktorrent è l'unico che non ho ancora provato (rtorrent mi ha deluso un poco), ci darò un'occhiata, anche se non ho problemi di questo tipo, se lascio il computer a scaricare lo avvio in una modalità apposita altrimenti non è attivo del tutto, sono più affezionato al mulo (cerco solo roba strana di cui raramente trovo torrent), il torrent lo uso solo per scaricarmi le iso di quando in quando.

Mica devo usare il fake server per avviarlo come daemon?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ktorrent è l'unico che non ho ancora provato (rtorrent mi ha deluso un poco), ci darò un'occhiata, anche se non ho problemi di questo tipo, se lascio il computer a scaricare lo avvio in una modalità apposita altrimenti non è attivo del tutto, sono più affezionato al mulo (cerco solo roba strana di cui raramente trovo torrent), il torrent lo uso solo per scaricarmi le iso di quando in quando.

 

Tu avevi iniziato la discussione con  *Quote:*   

> Visto che mi farebbe comodo lasciare attivo il torrent

 

----------

## t-storm

Scusa se riesumo il thread un po' in ritardo. Ho trovato la soluzione a quello che cerchi con azureus:

devi scaricare log4j.jar http://azureus.sourceforge.net/cvs/log4j.jar e commons-cli.jar http://azureus.sourceforge.net/cvs/commons-cli.jar nella dir {HOME}/.azureus/ dove c'è già Azureus2.jar.

Quindi lanci il programma direttamente bypassando lo script:  

```
java -jar Azureus2.jar --ui=console
```

L'ho provato connettendomi con ssh e funziona. Non ho provato l'interfaccia web.

Per l'elenco dei comandi da console:

http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/ConsoleUI

----------

## djinnZ

grazie, provo subito.

(ma appena posso modifico quella fetenzia di script di avvio)

----------

